# Moderlieschen und Elritzen im Amphibienteich?



## Teichforum.info (3. Apr. 2003)

Hallo, 
ich bin versucht in meinen Amphibienteich ggf. __ Moderlieschen oder Elritzen einzusetzen. Wer weiß, ob die beiden Molcheierbzw Molchlarven fressen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Apr. 2003)

kitty29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin versucht in meinen Amphibienteich ggf. __ Moderlieschen oder Elritzen einzusetzen. Wer weiß, ob die beiden Molcheierbzw Molchlarven fressen?


  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Apr. 2003)

*Fische*

Hallo Kitty,

hier nun die richtige Antwort   

Das * Moderlieschen* ist ein friedlicher Schwarmfisch von dem min. 10 Tiere gehalten werden sollten. Einzelhaltung ist Tierquälerrei und führt zu einem kümmern der Tiere. Das Moderlieschen vergreift sich nicht an Molcheiern oder larven.

Wo hingegen die * Elritze* (obwohl auch ein friedlicher Schwarmfisch) sich daran vergreift.
Deshalb würde ich dir empfehlen einen Schwarm Moderlieschen von 10 bis 15 Tieren in deinem Teich zu halten.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2003)

*Mal ne andere Frage*

Hallo Kitty
Hab zwar keine Antwort auf dein Problem, aber dafür ne Frage!!   
Du schreibst von Molchen und Molcheiern. Ich hab mein Teich grad Neubefüllt und meine __ Molche leben jetzt in einer Wanne  :? und ich bräucht mal einen Tip wann ich sie wieder einsetzen kann, und mit was ich sie in der Zwischenzeit füttern soll. 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Kitty,

schön, dass Du hergefunden hast.

Ich bin ja wirklich nicht der Fische-Spezialist, aber Elritzen mögen nun einmal - wie die meisten Fische - Lebendfutter. __ Moderlieschen sind da eher die Ausnahme. Das führt ganz allgemein zu dem Ergebnis, dass man in einem Teich mit Fischen eben nicht die grosse Vielfalt von Arten hat wie in einem naturnahen Teich. Fische sehen eben alles, was sich im Teich befindet, sehr einseitig, nämlich unter dem Aspekt der Nahrungsaufnahme. Man sollte also sehr früh und sehr konsequent eine Entscheidung treffen:

- Fischteich. Dann sollte man auch damit einverstanden sein, dass die Lebewesen, die in der Nahrungskette weiter unten stehen, das Nachsehen haben. Die manchmal gehörte Behauptung, es befände sich neben den Fischen eine Vielzahl anderer Lebewesen im Teich, stimmt einfach nicht. Entweder, es ist die bewusste Unwahrheit, oder jemand sieht da etwas durch eine sehr gefärbte Brille. Betroffen ist aber nicht nur der Nachwuchs der __ Molche, sondern alles, was in so einem Teich sonst noch lebt. Moderlieschen sind da eine Ausnahme und gestatten eben ausnahmsweise, Fische in einem naturnahen Teich zu halten (reden wir mal nicht von Stören oder anderen, eher speziellen Fischen). Wenn es durch hohen Besatz oder die Eigenarten der eingesetzten Fische zu Störungen bei den Wasserwerten kommt, muss man auch eine Filteranlage mit dem gesamten Aufwand, der ggf. hinzukommt, akzeptieren. Bei Fischen, die sich genussvoll über Pflanzen hermachen, muss man entsprechend bereit sein, sich einen Filterteich zuzulegen. Ein Fischteich sieht deshalb regelmässig auch ganz anders aus als ein naturnaher Teich. Ist nunmal so.

- Naturteich. Darin haben dann grundsätzlich keine Fische etwas zu suchen. Viele ergänzen: Auch keine Pumpe und keine nicht einheimischen Pflanzen und ... und ... und ... Wenn es da eine so glückliche Ausnahme gibt wie Moderlieschen (die auch die "harten" Naturteichfreunde zähneknirschend noch akzeptieren), kann man diese nutzen, sollte sich aber bewusst sein, dass es so etwas in der Natur nicht dauerhaft gibt. Man sollte gar nicht erst versuchen, aus dem Gartenteich so etwas wie ein für das Wohnzimmer zu gross geratenes Aquarium zu machen.

@ Tobias

Ich weiss, Du hast das Thema ja auch schon an anderer Stelle angesprochen. Wenn Du mich fragst, würde ich die Molche sehr schnell wieder in den Teich setzen. Molche in der Wanne zu halten ist aber sicher stressiger und erheblich gefährlicher für die Tiere als in einen frisch angelegten Teich entlassen zu werden (Du hast ja sicher für einen geeigneten Bodengrund gesorgt ?).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2003)

*Bitterlinge?*

Hallo,
noch ne Frage:
Wie sieht das ganze mit Bitterlingen aus?
Molcheierfresser oder nicht?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2003)

* Bitterling*

Hallo,

bei Bitterlingen besteht das gleiche Problem, wie bei den Elritzen.   

Gruß Axel


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2003)

* Molche in Badewanne*

Hallo,
ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: Die Molche trotz Neubefüllung des Gartenteichs SOFORT wieder ins Wasser!


----------

